# Beastmen Monsters - How Big?



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm planning on building/converting a Cygor and a Ghorgon in the far future (this year ), but I'm not sure how big they are. Since their stats are similar to a Giant and they are said to be bigger than Minotaurs (at the very least), I thought that they're similar in height. However, looking at the picture of the Cygor he looks like hes barely bigger than a Daemon Prince, while the Ghorgon is around twice as broad as a Giant and a little bit bigger (again, considering the picture in the Army Book). Then again, using pictures for guessing size is far from reliable. And so here I am. 

What do you guys think, how big are these two? What would be your "step 1 model" that you would convert?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd start both from a giant. That's what the local Beastmen players do, and they come out quite well. For the cygor, all you really need to do is sculpt the cyclops eye, and maybe add a few more spiky bits, tzeentchy runes, and the like. The ghorgon shouldn't be much more involved-- maybe a few more mutations and some sculpted fur.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, all the beastmen conversions Ive seen have had at least partial giants as their base. I've seen an absolutely beautiful cygor which was a giant with his arms GS'd to reach out in front of him, holding the rock of the HE dragon set (the one its jumping off) and with a very well GS'd eye on his face: it must have been 4-5 times larger then the standard eyes but it really didnt look out of place. I think he may have put some 'fur' down his back as well to blend it into the rest of his army. Which although they were based around ice blie actually looked awesome- I knew his intention and saw the initial few layers and didnt think much of it, but the end effect is great.


----------

